

Anyone ever use codemyconcept.com for psd to html?  - mnobbs

UI designer here, and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? They seem pretty popular, html/css looks good, but anyone have an experience?
======
charliepark
So, this is a submission that names a URL for a paid service in the title of
the post, and it was submitted by someone who JUST SIGNED UP for HN. Then
there are two "supporting" comments in the thread, and they're both from users
who JUST SIGNED UP.

If anyone else reads this, could you please help by flagging this thread?
Thanks.

~~~
mnobbs
Dude, im not spamming anyone. I just wanted to find out about a service.

~~~
charliepark
Well then, welcome aboard! You might find more open-ended questions helpful
(both in terms of getting an answer you want and in terms of avoiding it
looking sketchy). For example, "I'm looking for a PSD-to-HTML/CSS service.
I've looked at a few, including COMPANY X and COMPANY Y, but I'd love to get
anecdata from any of you that have used them. Can you recommend them? Someone
else? For this project, price is the most important factor; code quality is
second-highest priority; speed isn't as big a deal. Any tips for how to make
it a smooth process would be great as well." Or something like that.

~~~
mnobbs
Sorry, didn't know. Trying to edit my title/description - how do I do that?

And to be honest...I just wanted to know about peoples experience with
codemyconcept. I like there prices. I saw psd2html also who looked good, but
they were too expensive for me. But any other recommendations that's cool too.

